# São Paulo :Tremor de terra atinge 2 pontos na escala Richter



## Carlos Dias (23 Nov 2006 às 16:53)

*Tremor de terra em SP atinge 2 pontos na escala Richter

São Paulo - Segundo o Instituto de Astronomia, Geofísica e Ciências Atmosféricas (IAG) da USP, o abalo sentido na zona Norte de São Paulo no domingo atingiu dois pontos na escala Richter. "Foi um caso localizado, natural e não um reflexo de um terremoto ocorrido em outro país", explicou a professora de geofísica Tereza Higashi Yamabe, que trabalha no IAG. Na manhã desta segunda, o professor Marcelo Sousa de Assumpção, do departamento de geofísica da USP, afirmara, em entrevista à Rádio Eldorado, que tremores desta natureza são comuns e não oferecem perigo aos paulistanos.

É a segunda vez que esse tipo de tremor ocorre na capital, o primeiro foi em 1999, em Santo Amaro.

De acordo com Yamabe, a extensão do tremor ainda está sendo avaliada, mas, pelos relatos, atingiu um raio de cerca de 4 quilômetros e deve ter ocorrido a um quilômetro de profundidade. O abalo teria sido provocado por uma acomodação de blocos em uma trinca na rocha. "O epicentro teria sido no Horto Florestal."

Especialistas do IAG vão monitorar um sismógrafo instalado na casa de uma moradora da região. "Se não ocorrerem novos abalos, o estudo deve durar cerca de uma semana. Mas, se o caso se repetir, teremos de aumentar os pontos de monitoramento", afirmou o técnico Luís Galhardo. A movimentação é registrada no aparelho acoplado a um computador. A Defesa Civil também acompanha.*


----------

